# How to tell if pigeon is molting? (Picture)



## melissasuzanne (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I'd like an outside opinion. I'm not sure how to tell if my pigeon is molting or if something more serious is going on. I've looked up molting but I don't feel confident that's what is going on with her. If it helps, she's in an outside aviary on her own and we're in California. We just had a "big storm" of lots of rain (for or our area) within the last couple of weeks and I noticed the missing feathers on her head get progressively worse the last couple of days. Thanks so much!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It does not look like a normal molt......Sometimes stress causes a weird molt. 
With a normal Molt, you can look at the bird and not tell it is molting, except by seeing one flight on each wing, indicating the stage of the molt.
Could you show me a picture of one of the Wings spread out? 
That would help.


----------



## melissasuzanne (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! Her wings don't seem to be molting, if that's what this is. I've attached a picture. What can we do if it is a stress molt?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Stress can cause many issues. But have you wormed your bird lately?

It looks like it could be blood sucking mites, and you won't see them with the naked eye. They usually are able to kill the feathering around the head, because the pigeon cannot pick and clean the feathers in that area. You can use Scatt drops or another product, like Moxidectin that will kill the bugs and more. A topical spray will not work, it has to get in their bloodstream.*


----------



## melissasuzanne (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh interesting! No I have not done that. I will look into getting one of those and see if they help. Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Could also be stress from being alone.. Pigeons are flock birds. They choose a mate and pair up for life.


----------



## melissasuzanne (Dec 22, 2014)

I wondered that too ...she's actually a rescue from a wildlife center I volunteered at. I've had her for about 2 years now. I tried introducing a new pigeon and she was very aggressive with it and would poke it's eye. I felt bad that she was causing so much stress on a new bird so I gave it back.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

So she has laid eggs?
Introductions have to be done slowley with pigeons


----------



## melissasuzanne (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah she was already mature when I first got her. I tried pretty slowly. Her enclosure faces our kitchen window so she can see inside. I tried first having the new bird inside while she's in her enclosure so they could see each other, then kept the new bird in a smaller enclosure inside the main one, and finally allowed them both to be free. I gave that some time too to see if it would improve but I worried about the safety of the new bird. With working full time I'm not home enough to stop a potential fight.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Feather mites, or wear from a feeder water set up that is wrong.(wear)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeons should be introduced in a neutral area, not where the first pigeon lives. That's her territory to protect until she allows him in.


----------

